# Hello fellow Canadians!



## Jeansie1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all you fellow Canadians!

Does anyone here in ON near Hamilton maybe have any torts for sale??


----------



## tyguy35 (Aug 18, 2012)

kijiji has a few right now


----------



## Rover15 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm looking for yellow foot or red foot also near hamilton if any one is selling I have checked kijiji debating on crossing the boreder to buy one or two


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think that any of us Canada dwellers are breeding tortoises yet.


----------



## meagan (Sep 22, 2012)

I am also looking to buy some tortoises. Leopard, greek, herman, maybe pancake. I live near toronto, ontario but i am willing to drive a distance. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm in Toronto and I know 2 good breeders there. Tails & Scales in the West end (they ship  and All Reptiles in the East end. I'm a frequent shopper there and I saw hatchlings of every breed mentioned above


----------



## bobbymoore (Sep 26, 2012)

I have red foot eggs right now I'll post when they hatch



Rover15 said:


> I'm looking for yellow foot or red foot also near hamilton if any one is selling I have checked kijiji debating on crossing the boreder to buy one or two



We are not allowed to cross the border and bring back tortoises it's illegal kinda.... You need permits and or be a zoo or a researcher but you can't breed and sell the babies that is illegal the permits are quite expensive


----------



## Rover15 (Sep 27, 2012)

You can bring it over as a pet but yes you need permits and such reptile express will bring them in but it is really expensive but I have found a yellow footed tortoise breeder in new market that should have some ready by november december


----------



## dannel (Sep 29, 2012)

Does anyone know any Eastern Box Turtle breeders in Canada?


----------



## Rover15 (Oct 2, 2012)

dannel said:


> Does anyone know any Eastern Box Turtle breeders in Canada?



Where in canada are you?


----------



## dannel (Oct 4, 2012)

Rover15 said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know any Eastern Box Turtle breeders in Canada?
> ...



Saskatchewan


----------



## Rover15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry I only know breeders in ontario however the one guy ships with reptileexpress.ca on request. But I don't thing he has box turtles I know he breeds red and yellow footed torts russians and hermanns


----------



## meagan (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have found someone breeding Sulcatas and Leopards not from from Toronto if anyone is interested just send me your info and I can pass it along. I just bought a leopard tortoise from him which is very healthy and active.


----------



## Tortoise (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi
I'm in Manitoba and know a few breeders.
You can check out CBC Chelonians on face book they have a wide selection of captive bred torts and turtles too. I have a friend in Manitoba breeding Hermanns and Greeks.(PM me for his email)
In Ontario there are a few breeders-a yellow foot breeder called Mike but I am unsure of his details, he occasionally posts photos and info on Reptiles Canada classifieds and forum.
Kijiji has lots but be careful-I just had a very odd transaction with a guy from Ontario-more posted later on Rep Can about that.
There is Port Credit Pets they have a huge list of species available currently 
I hope in the near future to have Red Foot cherries laying-maybe next year(fingers crossed)
But for now I hope these suggestions help a few folks.
Its tough finding them in Canada but you can find the usual species such as
Sulcatta, Hermanns, Greek, Stars, box turtles, marginated occasionally, pancakes occasionally,leopards not as commonly butnot impossible, red foots, yellow foots more uncommon and Russians too fairly easily.


----------



## Tortoise (Dec 16, 2012)

Also didn't realise C and C tortoises had any babies available yet, but they have Stars and leopards and they are great guys with really nice tortoises and doing a great job with some unusual species in Canada.
They have posted a couple of ads today on here.I would not hesitate to buy from these folks.


----------



## Timothy's Tortoises (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am Timothy, and my grandfather, father, and I have been breeding tortoises (mainly Mediterranean species) in Canada for the past few decades. We only just recently started selling to the public, as it is something my grandfather would never allow before (it seems the average hobbyist is becoming more capable of caring for our babies properly now). Anyway, I am the breeder referenced above by Meagan and Gregory (Rover15).

I just wanted to introduce myself and say hello. Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions about tortoise husbandry.

All the best,
Timothy (Timothy's Tortoises)


----------



## skylove520 (Dec 21, 2012)

meagan said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have found someone breeding Sulcatas and Leopards not from from Toronto if anyone is interested just send me your info and I can pass it along. I just bought a leopard tortoise from him which is very healthy and active.



I want to buy it too .can u send me that contact number .


----------



## Timothy's Tortoises (Dec 22, 2012)

skylove520 said:


> I want to buy it too .can u send me that contact number .



My email address is [email protected] (I am the breeder Meagan is referring to).

I won't have Leopard babies until late 2013. I do have Sulcata babies at the moment (as well as Greek, Hermann's, and Russian babies and subadults).

Timothy


----------

